# mod.59 for EKG 93000 and ov 99213-25



## benaxixon (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,
I'm now questioning myself if I over used mod. 59 for this.  I have Medicare paid OV. with mod. 25 and dx: V72.84 but denied EKG 93000 DX: v72.84 as BUNDLED.  I reviewed the Medicare LCD and CCI Edit stated a modifier can be added to show the separation.  I rebilled to Medicare with mod. 59 on the EKG and Medicare did allowed for it.  But now I'm wondering if I over udes the mod. 59 and EKG is bundled with the OV.  Please advise.  Thank you.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Nov 24, 2010)

I use ICD-9 V72.81 for the 93000 in this type of situation (which is covered in the LCDs on Trailblazer's web site) and is reimbursed by Medicare.  I would also append modifier 25 with the E/M just as you did.

Hope this helps!


----------

